# Diesen Effekt?



## BiepoN (13. Mai 2004)

Hallo ich wollte fragen mit welchen Programm und wie ich diesen Licht Effekt hinbekomme der mit auf dem Vidoe ist?

download video


----------



## Theeagle (15. Mai 2004)

sieht gut aus...würde mich auch mal interressieren.
ist ja nen game captured video. und die rennenden figuren geeinträchtigen den Lichtschein.
Also muss ne recht komplizierte sache sein, bei der die rennenden Figuren aus der Grundebene per masken abgetrennt wurden


----------



## kasper (15. Mai 2004)

Das ist 3D mit Volumetrischen Licht. Wenn ihr soetwas machen Ihr wollt, braucht ihr also ein 3D-Programm.


----------



## prax (15. Mai 2004)

Oder man schreibt eine Mod für CS (Also eine Mod-mod) bei der das Licht echtzeitberechnet wird und so (wie bei Splinter Cell, Far Cry) dann durchlaufen.


----------



## Theeagle (16. Mai 2004)

ja schön ^^
aber vom Mod coden...oder hier mod-mod (*g*) coden hab ich keine ahnung.
Noch nie sowas gemacht. Aber wenn jemand davon ahnung hat, könnt mir das ja mal jemand näher bringen.


----------



## mezziaz (17. Mai 2004)

versuchs mal mit dem mod "Trapcode" für premiere...


----------



## nEutRa (17. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von mezziaz _
> *versuchs mal mit dem mod "Trapcode" für premiere... *



Jup ... lad dir das "Shine" Plugin runter (Link)  und geh dann ma zu diesem Tutorial.
Du brauchst aber Adobe Premiere (Pro).


*mFg* WizZarD


----------



## BiepoN (19. Mai 2004)

Vielen Dank


----------



## vintersorg (30. Mai 2004)

gibt es so ein Plug-In auch für Adobe Premiere 6.0 ? Wäre dankbar für jede Antwort


----------



## nuVem (1. Juni 2004)

Also falls es dir weiter hilft. Ich habe das PlugIn auch runtergeladen.
Danach bei AfterEffects 5.5 eingefügt. Für meine Zwecke war das gut zu gebrauchen. Vielleicht probierste das mal aus.
(Vorrausgesetzt du hast AE 5.5)

nuV


----------



## vintersorg (1. Juni 2004)

Das ist ja mein Problem, habe AE leider nicht und nur für das Plug-In zu kaufen ist mir etwas zu kostspielig.


----------



## nuVem (1. Juni 2004)

Ok das stimmt.
Aber laut deinen Angaben hast du ja Adobe Premiere 6.5, oder?
Habe mich eben mal ins Google Network begeben 
Also laut mehreren Meinungen müssten die "Videofilter" alias PlugIns auch im Premiere 6 laufen. Probiers ma.... Es sei denn du hast es schon gestestet.


Viel Glück, nuV


----------

